# new (to me) products



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just wanted to share two new finds--- First is this wonderful shampoo -earthbath- comes in a bunch of formulas- we have been using the orange peel oil shampoo and the mediterranean magic for paw baths. They are supposed to be very gentle, organic, and you could use them on yourself too.
They have a hypo-allergenic formula too.

http://www.earthbath.com/shampoo_pints.html

The 2nd one is Nova Pearls Power Moisturizer Mist-- I was shocked at how good it worked on both of the boys--- (I am not accustomed to liking any product for the boys that I can get at Petco and doesn't cost an arm and a leg-LOL)

I tried it because I noticed I was sniffing more when I used the Eqyss Survivor but that I didn't when I took them to be groomed- the groomer uses the Nova Pearls Products and Jasper comes back really soft.

http://www.petsupplies4less.com/Nova-Pearls-Power-Moisturizing-Mist-Spray-12-oz--pr--013T1112

May help with dry skin and coats too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I just emailed them to see if they have samples of the shampoo. Did you get them at Petco? I haven't noticed them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michele, I have not seen the earth bath shampoos at petco. We have a chain of boutique like pet stores called especially for pets here that carries them. good luck they smell great.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, I'll see if they answer my request for samples. I'll look in some of the stores here, also.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll check around here as well. I love a sweet smelling dog, :biggrin1:


----------

